# QUY TRÌNH SẢN XUẤT CỬA THÉP CHỐNG CHÁY SAIGONDOOR LÀM CỬA THOÁT HIỂM, CỬA NGĂN CHÁY, CỬA CHẬM CHÁY



## conmuc (27/12/21)

_*Cửa thép chống cháy* là loại sản phẩm có thiết kế đặc biệt ngăn chặn lửa và tính dẫn nhiệt thấp. Trên thị trường cung cấp nhiều loại *cửa thép chống cháy* khác nhau như thép vân gỗ, cửa thép chống cháy Hàn Quốc, … Dưới đây Ecodoor cung cấp bảng *báo giá cửa thép chống cháy* mới nhất đến khách hàng._

*I. Cửa thép chống cháy được hiểu là gì?*
*Cửa thép chống cháy* là loại sản phẩm được được thi công cẩn thận với tính năng chống cháy tuyệt vời. *Cửa thép chống cháy* được lắp đặt ở các vị trí theo yêu cầu của chủ thầu hay gia chủ yêu cầu. Phần lớn sản phẩm được lắp đặt ở vị trí nhiều người dân như chung cư, lối thoát hiểm hay các cao ốc khác nhau. Đặc biệt hơn, các loại *cửa thép chống cháy* thiết kế vân gỗ thì có thể làm cửa thông phòng nếu gia chủ muốn, điều này tạo cảm giác an toàn và tránh được khả năng xảy ra hỏa hoạn không đáng có.



Cửa thép chống cháy làm cửa thoát hiểm an toàn
Nhìn chung *cửa thép chống cháy* có công dụng như các loại cửa gỗ khác, khi xảy ra hỏa hoạn bất ngờ thì khách hàng nhanh chóng di chuyển sang các khu vực khác để tránh thiệt hại về người và của. *Cửa thép chống cháy* là một sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo nếu bạn muốn có một không gian an toàn khi có xảy ra hỏa hoạn không ngờ tới.

*II. Ứng dụng của cửa thép chống cháy*
*Cửa thép chống cháy* là loại cửa được ứng dụng nhiều trong các dự án lớn nhỏ khác nhau tại chung cư, tòa nhà cao tầng hay các công trình lớn. Phần lớn được sử dụng cho lối cầu thang thoát hiểm và có chỉ dẫn ra ràng. Đây là một loại chất liệu có khả năng chống cháy rất cao, chịu nhiệt lên đến 60 phút, 90 phút, 120 phút tùy loại và tùy nhu cầu sử dụng của mỗi khách hàng. Các công trình có đặc tính riêng thì sẽ lựa chọn cho mình sản phẩm phù hợp



Cửa thép chống cháy mang lại sự an toàn


Sở hữu vẻ ngoài đa dạng hiện đại, trải qua quá trình sản xuất chuyên nghiệp nên dòng sản phẩm này nhìn bên ngoài rất giống cửa vân gỗ. Ngoài ra sản phẩm có khả năng cách âm rất tốt. Đây là một điểm cộng để sản phẩm ứng dụng vào các không gian sang trọng cần độ thẩm mỹ cao như khách sạn, văn phòng, …

Thiết kế* cửa thép chống cháy *mang tính ứng dụng cao, được thi công kín nên xảy ra tình trạng hỏa hoạn sẽ giúp ngăn chặn khói không ra bên ngoài giúp cho công tác phòng cháy chữa cháy diễn ra nhanh chóng.

>Xem thêm: Báo giá phụ kiện cửa thép chống cháy mới nhất tại Ecodoor​*III. Cấu tạo của cửa thép chống cháy*
Đầu tiên là về cấu tạo bên ngoài, được thiết kế bao bởi bởi 2 tấm thép mạ điện cao cấp từ các đội ngũ chuyên nghiệp với tiêu chuẩn chống cháy hàng đầu. Từ các chi tiết nhỏ của *cửa thép chống cháy* được hoàn thiện tỉ mỉ để đảm bảo độ an toàn cho các công trình dự án lớn nhỏ khác nhau

Ở giữa 2 tấm thép được thiết kế bông thủy tinh hoặc giấy chịu nhiệt để tăng khả năng chống cháy. Trong các trường hợp hỏa hoạn xảy ra thì 1 mặt tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nguồn cháy, nhưng mà kia được cách nhiệt hoàn toàn nên khách hàng sử dụng sẽ không lo bị bỏng rát



Cấu tạo của cửa thép chống cháy

*Găng cao su:* Được trang bị nhằm tăng khả năng ngăn khói lửa lan sang các khu vực khác. *Cửa thép chống cháy* thiết kế gioăng cao su bao quanh cửa nhằm giúp cửa luôn được khít lại, một làn khói nhỏ cũng không thể xâm nhập vào bên trong
*Trang bị tay co thủy lực: *Đây chính là phụ kiện đặc biệt quan trọng trong *cửa thép chống cháy*. Phụ kiện tay co thủy lực giúp cửa luôn được đóng, đảm bảo an toàn của mọi người trong khu vực.
Bên cạnh những cấu tạo thông dụng như trên, cửa chống cháy thép còn đi kèm theo các phụ kiện như tay cầm, ổ khóa chất lượng giúp cho sản phẩm hoàn thiện hơn
*IV. Ưu điểm của các loại cửa thép thông dụng*
*1. Cửa thép vân gỗ*
Về phần cấu tạo được thi công giống với* cửa thép chống cháy*, nhưng đặc biệt hơn là được phủ một lớp vân gỗ sang trọng tạo điểm nhấn cho sản phẩm. Ngoài ra sản phẩm được phủ vân gỗ giúp cửa thép vân gỗ ít bị tác động bởi môi trường, hạn chế trầy xước và nâng tầm thẩm mỹ của căn hộ trong các nhà biệt thự hay chung cư cao cấp.



Cửa thép chống cháy vân gỗ hiện đại*Ưu điểm cửa thép chống cháy vân gỗ*

Khả năng cách nhiệt tối ưu
Khả năng dẫn nhiệt thấp, chống cháy tốt khi có xảy ra hỏa hoạn
Thiết kế thẩm mỹ, phù hợp với mọi không gian sống
*2. Cửa thép chống cháy Hàn Quốc*
*Cửa thép chống cháy* Hàn Quốc thiết kế thanh lịch với bảng màu đa dạng khác nhau từ tông màu sáng đến màu nâu trầm ấm. Phù hợp với mọi gia đình yêu thích kiến trúc hiện đại mang xu hướng Hàn Quốc, được ứng dụng rộng rãi trong các căn hộ nhỏ và văn phòng tại doanh nghiệp.



Cửa thép chống cháy Hàn Quốc giá rẻ*Ưu điểm của cửa thép chống cháy Hàn Quốc*

Già thành thấp hơn so với các loại vật liệu khác
Bảng màu đa dạng, kiểu dáng khác nhau. Khách hàng có thể dễ dàng lựa chọn màu sắc theo phong thủy của gia đình
>>Xem thêm: Top 3 cửa thép chống cháy 2021 tốt nhất​*V. ECODOOR báo giá cửa thép chống cháy*
*Cửa thép chống cháy *
*STTTHỜI GIAN CHỐNG CHÁYCHIỀU CAO CÁNH TỐI ĐA*
(mm)
*ĐỘ DÀY CÁNH*
(mm)
*ĐƠN GIÁ*
(VNĐ/ m2)
*MÔ TẢ0160’ (70’)2.400(45) 502.050.000Model phẵng, bề mặt sơn tỉnh điện màu xám hoặc sơn theo mã màu Khách Hàng yêu cầu …0290’2.400(45) 502.250.00003120’2.400502.450.000*

*° Chi tiết theo tiêu chuẩn và theo QC 06/2010 BXD:*

– Khung bao thép nguội mạ kẽm dày 1.2mm (60’), 1.4mm (90’), 1.5mm (120’).

– Cánh cửa thép nguội mạ kẽm dày 0.8mm (60’), 1mm (90’), 1.2mm (120’).

– Độ dày khung 45 x 100 (± 5mm).

– Lõi cửa honeycomb paper/ nhồi ép sợi khoáng chống cháy và cách nhiệt.

– Thời gian chống cháy 60’, 90’, 120’, sản phẩm bảo hành 12 tháng.

– Bộ cửa bao gồm: cánh, khung, sơn tĩnh điện hay bọc vân gỗ hoàn thiện.

*° Chi tiết theo tiêu chuẩn và theo QC 06/2020 BXD:*

*Giá cộng thêm 1.500.000đ/m2*

– Khung bao thép nguội  mạ kẽm dày 1.2mm (60’), 1.4mm (90’), 1.5mm (120’).

– Cánh cửa thép nguội mạ kẽm dày 0.8mm (60’), 1mm (90’), 1.2mm (120’).

– Độ dày khung 45 x 100 (± 5mm).

– Lõi cửa chống cháy:

Kết cấu 1: nhồi ép sợi khoáng chống cháy và cách nhiệt, 2 bên là tấm eron chống cháy dày 5mm

Kết cấu 2: Lõi giữa là tấm Magie Oxit cách nhiệt và chống cháy dày 48mm, tỷ trọng 250kg/m3.

– Thời gian chống cháy 60’, 90’, 120’, sản phẩm bảo hành 12 tháng.

– Bộ cửa bao gồm: cánh, khung, sơn tĩnh điện hay bọc vân gỗ hoàn thiện.

Chứng nhận chống cháy được cấp miễn phí cho các loại cửa chống cháy dùng giấy chứng (bản sao). Riêng cửa chống cháy dùng giấy riêng (chứng nhận kiểm định theo lô) sẽ được báo giá cụ thể tùy số lượng của từng công trình.

Trường hợp cửa chống cháy yêu cầu có kết cấu khác cao hơn kết cấu theo giấy kiểm định chung thì đơn giá sẽ tính cụ thể theo từng đơn hàng và giấy kiểm định theo lô công trình chỉ được làm theo đúng mẫu chung của bộ Công An cấp cho công ty WIN.

Giấy kiểm định chung của công ty WIN hiện đang có: 70 phút và 90 phút

*CHÚ Ý:*


CỬA GỖ CHỐNG CHÁY PHỦ MELAMINE + 500.000Đ/M2
CỬA GỖ CHỐNG CHÁY PHỦ LAMINATE HOẶC VENEER AN CƯỜNG + 1.000.000Đ/M2
VÁN MELAMINE VÀ LAMINATE LÀ MDF LÕI XANH CHỐNG ẨM, KHÁCH YÊU CÂU VÁN HDF (MDF) SIÊU CHỐNG ẨM VUI LÒNG CỘNG THÊM 200.000Đ/M2.
Nếu quý khách cần tư vấn thêm về các loại cửa phù hợp với mái ấm của mình. Vui lòng liên hệ chúng tôi qua Hotline : *0855 400 400* và website: ecodoor.vn sớm nhất để được hỗ trợ chăm sóc khách hàng một cách nhanh chóng, giải đáp thắc mắc tư vấn khách hàng 24/7.

*VIDEO: QUY TRÌNH SẢN XUẤT CỬA THÉP CHỐNG CHÁY SAIGONDOOR LÀM CỬA THOÁT HIỂM, CỬA NGĂN CHÁY, CỬA CHẬM CHÁY*






 

Để biết thêm thông tin về các sản phẩm cửa gỗ – cửa nhựa – cửa gỗ công nghiệp và nhận báo giá chi tiết. Khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ *ECODOOR* theo thông tin sau:
*Hotline:* *0886.500.500 – 0855.400.400*
*Hoặc truy cập hệ thống website:*
https://ecodoor.vn – https://giahuydoor.com – https://giahuydoor.vn – http://www.saigondoor.vn – https://www.cuagosaigon.com – https://www.saigondoor.com.vn – https://www.famidoor.vn
*Fapage: www.facebook.com/saigondoorcuanhuacuagocuachongchay*
*Maps: ECODOOR*


----------

